# What's the story...



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

behind your username?

I thought this could be a fun thread. Some are obviously a person's name and some are their business name but I have always been curious as to why some people have chosen their username.

I will start this with mine. Mine is my first initial and middle initial followed by my last name. The number 3 is because I am the third Robert J Wolfe in our family line. Made sense to go with rjwolfe3!

So what's the story behind yours?:biggrin:


----------



## TomW (Sep 27, 2010)

Im the first TomW......Plus it's easy to remember!


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Thom is how I spell "Tom" the J is 1st letter of my last


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 27, 2010)

Duroc - I pulled it out of a book by Stephen R. Donaldson. It's one of the seven words of power in that book. Turned out later it's also a breed of pig. 

I had duroc@hotmail.com way back before Microsoft bought Hotmail. They told me that there was already a duroc@microsoft.com address, so I couldn't keep it and hosed me. I chose durocshark for the Hotmail account since I was (and am) a shark fiend. It's kinda stuck.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 27, 2010)

mbroberg is pretty self explanatory.  It's the user name that was assigned to me at work so I pretty much use it all the time.


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 27, 2010)

After the two hurricanes of 2004, there was so much wood to be salvaged, plus the fact that any idea of a business was destroyed,  I could no longer purchase wood so I have since been turning wood native to Florida: nativewooder!  (I do still occasionally purchase wood for personal use.)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 27, 2010)

*Have no earthly idea why:wink:*​


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 27, 2010)

wood-of-1kind = "one-of-a'kind"      as I usually do only one(1) of whatever it is that I do. I don't like mass production when it comes to 'art'.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a tv spot once a week here in Jax called Mr Fix It, ran for 3 years. Got alot of free tools...


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 27, 2010)

Gee, I wish I knew... <sigh>


----------



## Lenny (Sep 27, 2010)

It just kinda came to me


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I figured that since "urbanite" meant someone who lives in a city, then "sylvanite" must mean someone who lives in the woods.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is just my surmame, as is my business name (Ligget Pen Works).


----------



## snyiper (Sep 27, 2010)

Snyiper -Well it was going to be sniper because that is what I did during my paintball hey day. Sniper was taken so this is my spin since day one about the the time I used Prodigy to access the net....lol  I was asked by my daughter to change it during the sniper attacks several years ago but never did.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 27, 2010)

First and middle initial and last name.  Got lazy when it came to creating user name, followed the KISS principal.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Sep 27, 2010)

Not really very creative I guess...............Oh - I live in Maine too.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought my first guitar back in '63, thinking that I could be the next Elvis, since he was getting a little "long in the tooth". I learned that the first version of "You ain't Nothin' but a Hound Dog" was Big Mama Thornton, so I got heavily into the blues (surf music was popular back then). Began studying Son House, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Robert Johnson and the like. Played at an open mic night and the MC asked who I was.  I said "I'm a Bluesman."  He asked where I was from and I replied "DC". It just kinda stuck, although most folks just referred to me as either DC or DCB.


----------



## Santacraig (Sep 27, 2010)

*I am a professional Santa Claus !!!*


----------



## kinggabby (Sep 27, 2010)

In 1996 I decided I was going to try and follow my Grandfather and brother in the world of truck driving. My brother first gave me the handle ( C B User name ) of hill climber but decided to give me the handle of Gabby after I spent a lot of time on the CB. truck driving did not stick but the name did. The king part because I wanted to sound royal.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 27, 2010)

When I first started doing craft shows some 22 years ago I fell in love with the idea of making clocks. This was one of my best selling items over the years and because everyone needs clocks it has worked out well. My customers or just people passing used to refer to me as the "clockman" especially when they are trying to describe to someone what I make. Well I took it and that became my handle when I joined the internet world and just added my first and last initial to it.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, mine is my first name (Jon) and the rest is my Amateur (HAM) radio call sign. Its a vanity call. My original call was KD5TUF. I was volunteering so much at the National Weather Service I had it changed to WX5NCO 
WX=weather
5 = my call region
NCO = Net Control Operator


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 27, 2010)

My son and I started selled our turned items to be able to make more charitable donations....thus "Good Turns"...theme continues as we donate 10% of all sales to charitables, some items (lou's autism pens, all of my pink pens) get 100% of profits donated to those specific causes.  Makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 27, 2010)

First name, 15 -badge number for 26 years.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is the 1st 3 letters of my wife's name and 1st 3 letters of our family name.

Lin.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been asked this question a few times. Being a Nascar fan, I built this '78 El Camino with genuine Dale Earnhardt decals from Richard Childress Racing. My nephew labeled it the "Dalecamino". In searching for a user name for IAP it came to mind. And I haven't changed it.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 27, 2010)

Vermont is the Green mountain state and last time I checked, I was still a guy.


----------



## lazyguy (Sep 27, 2010)

When I signed up on a different forum a few years back everything I tried was taken so I took what was suggested. It was a very large forum more than a million users now. So the next forum I signed up for I was feeling lazy about trying to get what I wanted and it came to me "lazyguy"


----------



## latelearner (Sep 27, 2010)

I waited until I was 57 years old to start learning this hobby. Should have started many moons ago.:embarrassed:


----------



## Crayman (Sep 27, 2010)

I was leading a dive vacation to the Bahamas and one of the people said "Crayman will take us to Cayman Island", instead of Craig ... that was 15 years ago and I still get called it by my dive buddies.


----------



## mick (Sep 27, 2010)

Mick has been a nickname for years....so it was just easier to use itfor any forums I join. 

Our business name MikCon Creations is shortened from Mike and Connie...who'd of thunk it? :biggrin:


----------



## TXPhi67 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a Phidelt and my chapter is in Texas (Sam Houston State).  67 is my Bond number.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 27, 2010)

I picked Whaler because I love Boston Whaler boats, I have owned them and I have been a dealer for them.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 27, 2010)

My last name is Cook and my favorite cartridge for both hunting and shooting is the .45-70 Govt.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually go by 'Canuck' but I think it was taken when I signed on here so used the morphed name from my furniture building days...:wink:

Just wondering if the 'Canuck' handle ever became available if I could get it?  Someone has it right now, although it looks like a dormant account...


----------



## Padre (Sep 27, 2010)

I am an Episcopal Priest, and in my first parish one of my really great parishioners called me Padre, and I've used it as an online moniker since.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 27, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Duroc - I pulled it out of a book by Stephen R. Donaldson. It's one of the seven words of power in that book. Turned out later it's also a breed of pig.



It's funny how you eventually associate someone's handle with a specific item...I always thought yours was from the 'drywall compound'...not sure if it's still used for that?


----------



## fernhills (Sep 27, 2010)

When i bought land in the PA mountains for our vacation cottage back in the winter of 94. We then went up that spring and i was amazed at all the waist high ferns and tall timbers. That is the two handles i use on the internet, fernhills or talltimbers.


----------



## concho_joe (Sep 27, 2010)

Concho is the name of river that runs through my town (its what the town was built around when it was settled.  Joe is my first name!


----------



## avbill (Sep 27, 2010)

AVBILL  One of my other hobbies is/was growing African Violets   AV  My name is William but my friends call me Bill.


----------



## Scratch (Sep 27, 2010)

I honestly can't remember why I chose Scratch.


----------



## gawdelpus (Sep 27, 2010)

Back in the "60 s" I was heavily into bushwalking and rockclimbing , At times you might take stock of a particular climb or maybe a difficult canyon or such , at such times I had been know to utter " god help us"  which eventually became "gawdelpus" aussie slang or strine .


----------



## soligen (Sep 27, 2010)

The name of my first Dungeons & Dragons character when I was introduced to the game.  The Dungeon Master collected swords, so he dropped the N from Solingen steel.

Oddly named for steel - the character was a wizard.


----------



## moke (Sep 27, 2010)

My Mother called me Moke since I was a little kid...I am sure she called me a lot of other things too.  My real name is Mike and if you have ever noticed Mike is the most used name in recent history, so when you are walking down the street and peole yell," Hey Mike" ....I never even look, but if some one yells "hey Moke"  who else could that be?
Moke


----------



## cowchaser (Sep 27, 2010)

I use to be a Deputy Sheriff and we had alot of rural area to cover. Seemed everytime I was working we would always get calls for someones cattle being out. It got to the point that I would be able to tell dispatch who they belonged to just by the area or the brand. Other guys started calling me that because dispatch would always give me the call since I usually knew where they belonged. Also called me rusty cuffs since I had the highest arrest rate since I was a very active deputy and didn't sit around drinking coffee.


----------



## byounghusband (Sep 27, 2010)

First initial and last name....  Boring.......


----------



## Skye (Sep 27, 2010)

It's my name. Boring as well.


----------



## David M (Sep 27, 2010)

ridding atvs back in the mid 80's most of my friends would , like jumping . .. higher and higher . i liked staying on the ground, playing in the mud ,I have had it stuck a few times ...... funny to look back at it now , just seeing the handle grips above water stuck in the mud 
David


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, my last name, figured I won't forget it!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine is Cherokee for "He who cant make a pen but talks alot about it":biggrin:

Mike Redburn


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to ride my motorcycle through the rolling hills of western Wisconsin.  Sometimes when you "top a hill" you can see for 20 miles or more, most of it rolling farmland with the contoured fields wrapping around the hills, and partially hidden farmsteads, revealed only by their silos rising above the trees, nestled in the valleys. 

I had to pick a user id for something or the other when I met my current wife (11 years ago) and I was 46 at the time, so I became 'hilltopper46'.


----------



## cajun skeeter (Sep 27, 2010)

cajun skeeter; I'm not a Cajun, actually I'm a red neck Texan who is married to a real Cajun.
My other passion is salt water fishing and my bay boat is a 24' Skeeter.
What makes this an inside joke, I'm allergic to mosquito bites.


----------



## All Thumbs (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was a kid I wanted to take shop but my mother wouldn't let me because she said I was All_Thumbs.
Still have all my fingers.
Carlton


----------



## bensoelberg (Sep 27, 2010)

First and last name. I have other usernames that I will use on forums where I wish to be more anonymous, but I figured that I wouldn'd mind if a bunch of fellow woodturners knew my name or not, so...


----------



## greggas (Sep 27, 2010)

my name is greg and I ate mexican the day i signed up

Wish I had a funny story but is is just my nickname with my last initial


----------



## InetKen (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm on the Internet and my name is Ken. Plus, I was too lazy to come up with something clever.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 27, 2010)

Cinder is just something a patient I took care called me and my ex used ladylocket cause I was a breasty lady who wore my heart on my sleeve.........hmmmmmmmmmmm

ps...thanks for starting this.........was enjoyable reading everyones comment!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 27, 2010)

My last name is Maxfield, and every one calls me Max. Since I am the man of the house I used man for the other part and got maxman, and since I was over 400 lbs at one time I chose maxman400 for my user name and a reminder to never be there again.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Sep 27, 2010)

I was christened Karl Keith Gallagher, since i was born though I was called Keith instead. Why, who knows? I began lurking on the site late 2007 and didn't join until around April 2008.


----------



## CSue (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting thread here!

My first initial and middle name.  It's just a personal reasoning because I was told my first and middle name meant "Pure Lily" and was to honor my Cherokee great grandma.  Calling me just "Cathy"  just didn't seem right.  So where letters are limited or spelled out is taken, I always use CSue so the "Lily" stands out.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 27, 2010)

Many years ago there was a fishing show on TV called "Virgil Ward's Championship Fishing."

My first year of teaching at the school where I spent 32 of my 35 years I filmed the football games each friday night for 30 of those years. One of the coaches started calling me Virgil...I too was fishing a lot back then. 

The first time we had computers in school with internet access I was attempting to obtain a yahoo account using virgil and all sorts of virgil followed by various numbers and all were already taken. The student who was helping me said try its_virgil...I did...it was accepted and I never changed it....that was at least 15 years ago..
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## CaptG (Sep 27, 2010)

My first name Gary is where the G comes from, the Capt is because I am a licensed charter boat Captain with a U.S. Coast Guard 100 ton masters license with towing endorsement.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 27, 2010)

Back in college I was known as witz (last name = Horowitz)  so I signed my e-mails with -witz.  When I tried to get my yahoo account witz was taken so I used the year of my birth. and witz1976 was born.  I use that nick on everything so if you see it, it is probably me:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Grand Poobah of Pens was already taken. .

Seriously, around here nobody knows me by name, but if you say "the pen man", everybody knows the pen man (it ain't no big town). Worse, my wife who does shows with me has also lost her individuality and is now known as "The Pen Lady".

A friend called to console me about not being nominated as "Best Artist" in a local magazine. When I told him that I WAS nominated, he just sadly said "Nope, I looked! There ain't no Penman!"

It's better than known as "stinky" or something like that, I guess.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 27, 2010)

Parents gave it to me.  First name last initial


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 27, 2010)

*y.o.b.*

The last two digits are the year I was born. (yes that would be 1937) ...you can probably guess at the rest.


----------



## Mapster (Sep 27, 2010)

Initials plus a random ster. Been calling my anonymous work that since as long as I remember, and I am only 16!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine started at work one day... One of my managers saw 2 of us walking down the hall... and harassed us saying "there goes alpha and beta geek".   My (younger and greener) coworker immediately asks "which one is alpha and which is beta?  I immediately replied "I AM the alpha geek!"  ... And it stuck from there....   And now its well known around the company who is the alphageek... and its even on my car:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 27, 2010)

Oops.  Here is picture:


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 27, 2010)

Cap'n Crunch was a guy that discovered that the whistle given away inside boxes of cereal, emitted a tone that could be used for free phone system access, and which would allow you to jump on open trunk lines and make free calls.

I had my first computer about 25 years ago (IBM PC Jr. haha) and my dad pushed me to learn how to program. While learning, I started reading about John Draper (aka Captain Crunch).. I became obsessed with what he did and how it all worked.

25 years later, I never learned to program any further than that stupid DOS crap and I forgot anything I did learn.


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 27, 2010)

Jim is my nick name and Sandston is where i live. Dropped the d by accident so I stuck with it.


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 27, 2010)

Big nose made it easy for kids in school when I was younger all the way through high school to call me Snorton Norton. They thought it really bothered me. LOL.  Norton is my last name.  I did not mind that they gave me a nick name so I kept it.  I know who I am and I like myself.  No not an ego here, just a person who likes where they are in life.

Oops. I forgot the 20....
My wife and I were huge Tony Stewart fans when he drove for Home Depot in Nascar. We still like Tony. We just don't follow the sport as much now.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome thread Rob!

I just got asked this today. How ironic....

I live in Portsmouth, VA. Known around here as PTown.
My day job is I am a United States Naval Officer that serves on Submarines. Subbie

Put the two together and you get PTownSubbie. :biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Sep 27, 2010)

el_d just my Initials LD.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 27, 2010)

I changed my handle recently... TellicoTurning (was supposed to be TellicoTurnings, but Jeff dropped the "S" when he set it up....TellicoTurnings is the name of my business when I do shows.......
I signed on as Ozmandus... which was an artificial intelligence character in a SciFi book I had read just before signing up, but I inadvertently dropped a "y" and misspelled the character name and just stuck with it....


----------



## Seer (Sep 27, 2010)

Seer is short for Taihbsear which is a Celtic word for future seer or looker at the time it was appropriate for me.
Jerry


----------



## papaturner (Sep 27, 2010)

papa is the best job I have(4 beautiful granddaughters) and I have been known to turn a pen.:biggrin:


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 27, 2010)

First name is Jamie so I spelled out the J which is the jay.  Wood is the first part of the town I live in (Woodstock).  1207 = December 7 which is my birthday.


----------



## txbob (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a Texan named Bob. Not very creative, but it works.


----------



## louie68 (Sep 27, 2010)

well when i join IAP there were a few Louie, Louis so I just went with  " Louie56 my age when i join.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 27, 2010)

My mom always called me Buzzzz so I just added my favorite number.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hunter is my nickname as I like to hunt.  When I started joining forums and such Hunter was always taken.  I was 27 at the time so I added that and it stuck as I am 39 now.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 27, 2010)

My kids tagged me years ago with this label.


----------



## sptfr43 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a 63 triumph spitfire 4 so sptfr43 seemed to work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 27, 2010)

Several years ago I purchased a few acres in a development in Durango, Colorado.  We had an online chat board and at that time I was the only Texan property owner and a few referred to me as the Texan at Durango so it changed slightly when I needed a login ID.  I use it just about everywhere.


----------



## tim self (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, back in '58 Dad met Mom...............


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was getting started on the computer,I chose "Ossaguy" since I owned an OSSA motorcycle back then,and I still enjoy them (looking at other's bikes )today.They are really neat line of vintage Spanish motorcycles.

Wish I new how to post an avatar.

  Steve


----------



## foamcapt40 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a captain in my fire department and I teach a firefighting foam operations class at the local career center to new fire fighters. The 40 is my unit number at the fire department


----------



## achennau (Sep 27, 2010)

User name at work!!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 27, 2010)

I worked for Make-A-Wish when I got my first email account. It was going to be wishman, but that was taken on Yahoo.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 28, 2010)

It is a combination of the first 4 letters of my last name.  I used to own a business called Unicorn Auto Repair.  When I got my first AOL account many years ago I made up the email of nava1uni and have used it ever since for most online accounts.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2010)

I confess...I am a wood-a-holic.  Most of the money I make from things that come out of my shop go right back into buying more wood.  If I could afford it, I would spend all my life just buying wood.


----------



## turnaround (Sep 28, 2010)

Because that's what we all do-turn around and around and around and around etc........................


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 28, 2010)

I delivered catered food to the golf course in the little town where I grew up on men's and women's night at the golf course.  When I came in the door with the food, they'd say "Old Lar's here".  It stuck.  My future father-in-law was the caterer.  That is how I got the job.


----------



## livertrans (Sep 28, 2010)

Had a liver transplant 7 years ago


----------



## freznel (Sep 28, 2010)

Freznel - I used to do stage lighting as a kid and I always had trouble spelling the type of light since it was pronounced different then spelled.  So I can now always spell Fresnel.  Also It is a type of all in-compassing light just light the way I am.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 28, 2010)

Jay-is my First Name
Devin-is my Middle Name


----------



## jaybird (Sep 28, 2010)

Jaybird is a nickname that was given when I was a kid growing up at my Grandparent and just stuck, my first name is Jay..


----------



## traderdon55 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been buying and selling things most of my life and my name is Donald. Thats where I picked up traderdon and 55 is the year I was born.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 28, 2010)

There was a group of us many years ago that hung out at work and each of us had an animal name. Four of us El pollo, el pescao, el toro, and me el taquache. For those that don't know chicken, fish, bull, and opossum.
As time went on el taquache morphed to el taq then to Al taq to altac.  So first two letters of my first name changed the q to c for 1st and last initials add the three I's because I'm the third and viola ALTACIII. Long story for a dumb moniker but have used it ever since. Funny how you made me think of just how long I've had it.  WOW


----------



## Oldgreybear (Sep 28, 2010)

Old Grey Bear--Because I am getting old, and grey and my wife and kids have called me bear forever!


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 28, 2010)

Very little imagination, just my first and last name.


----------



## Rosewood (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, while directing traffic one day in L.A., we had a very rude person berating the Police Dept.  She wanted to know if the Officer she was yelling at was in charge.  He told her no that it was "DAUTTERGUY", she found me and asked me "Are you DAUTTERGUY?" I told her yes I was and attempted to solve her problem.  From that day forward I have been DAUTTERGUY, even had a name tag as such.


----------



## seawolf (Sep 28, 2010)

It started out as The Lone Seawolf as a CB handle then when I went into the Navy I was assigned to the Seawolf combined services unit for a few months. The tag has remained ever since. I even get mail from old comrades addressed to Seawolf.
Mark


----------



## ssajn (Sep 28, 2010)

I've confuse people with this for years.
I used my grand daughters first initial.
*S*amantha, *S*ara, *A*lex, *J*ordan and *N*adine


----------



## Grim Spirit (Sep 28, 2010)

I have always been an avid reader, and I consider 'Beowulf' one of the great literary works of all time. I enjoyed both the original epic poem and the adaptation 'Grendel' by John Gardner. (same story, but as seen through Grendel's eyes.)

Thus, my very first screen name way back when was 'Grendel'.

Unfortunately, due to a truly horrible movie made in 2007, that screen name (and variations) became very popular. So, taking a description of Grendel from one of my favorite quotes in 'Beowulf', I came up with 'Grim Spirit'.

_"Thus these warriors lived in joy, blessed, until one began to do evil deeds, a hellish enemy. The *Grim Spirit* was called Grendel, known as a rover of the borders, one who held the moors, fen and fastness."_

Great idea for a thread, btw.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a bunch of wolf tattoos, it was said by a fellow Marine that if I was ever blown to pieces, at least they would be able to collect me by the wolftats.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to DJ in Germany.  The company was called Whiskey River.  I shortened it to use as a very old password and it stuck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 28, 2010)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> I used to DJ in Germany. The company was called Whiskey River. I shortened it to use as a very old password and it stuck.


 Dale Jr. owns a bar in Charlotte,N.C. called Whisky River. Gotta go there someday.:biggrin:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 28, 2010)

Larry D Nance Jr

LarryDNJR

Should be obvious.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife will not let me use my name from work.  I am an electrician with a wooden left leg.  We use a tool to operate high voltage sitches called a 'hotstick'.  Since I can stand on my left leg and work some voltages without any protection, I was given that nick name.  My wife says it is nasty and sex riddled therefore I can't use it in publick.  Being lazy too, I use first letter and last name.:biggrin::redface:


----------



## whistlebritches (Sep 28, 2010)

My grandpa would call me "whistlebritches" when I was a little kid.  The name didn't really stick as a nickname or anything...it's just what came to mind when i was setting up my profile.

I think he might be new to the forum, but has 'drstrangefart' weighed in on this issue yet??


----------



## patsikes (Sep 28, 2010)

It is my first NT Login when I started working at Hewlett Packard in Loveland, CO in 1993.  I have used it for email and everything else for years!


----------



## dntrost (Sep 28, 2010)

DN when you pronounce my first name (Dion) it is DN not Deon like Warrwick or Sanders so I use DN and my last name Trost.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 28, 2010)

Well....  my dad calls everyone big guy...  and it kinda stuck with me too.  Also, I'm a big guy...  so it describes me pretty well.

And my last initial is Z, so I'm Big Guy Z...


----------



## run91 (Sep 28, 2010)

Run91 - I ran the Marine Corps Marathon in DC in 1991.


----------



## MAB11 (Sep 28, 2010)

My initials and my high school jersey #.


----------



## Two Hair (Sep 28, 2010)

Not much hair.


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 28, 2010)

Moma gave it to me.  I can remember it.


----------



## aplpickr (Sep 28, 2010)

*Since '92*

Since 1992, when I got first computer I have been aplpickr. Short for apple picker, and that is how it is pronounced. I live in an old orchard and I started with a Mac. Unfortunately I burned all the old trees for firewood before I knew any thing about turning. The trees were 24" diameter and 40 to 50 years old. I have kept name through three providers.


----------



## cozee (Sep 28, 2010)

My last name is Cozad. I'm sure you can figure out the rest.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you sure you want to know???? It involves a Seagull and a Chief Petty officer,and a poor stupid recruit that couldn't stop laughing.  can we leave it at that, or do I need to spell it out????


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 28, 2010)

PenTurnerfromMaine said:


> Not really very creative I guess...............Oh - I live in Maine too.




Hopefully you don't move out of state.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 28, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Are you sure you want to know???? It involves a Seagull and a Chief Petty officer,and a poor stupid recruit that couldn't stop laughing.  can we leave it at that, or do I need to spell it out????




Assuming you are the recruit laughing at the CPO who had bombs dropped on him by a Seagull?


----------



## Pete275 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple also Pete is a longtime family nickname taken from my last name 275 is family birthdates.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive had the nickname Phunky as far back as I can remember.  Even in high school I wouldnt answer most when they called me by my name.  2003 was the year I was disabled before then I never spent much time on computers.


----------



## LEAP (Sep 28, 2010)

Acronym for the initials of my families first names:
Lisa, Emily, Amanda, Phil = LEAP
Started as a geocache tag line and stuck.


----------



## mainiac (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I grew up in Maine, Lewiston to be exact. Still have most of my family there and do go back every year. Wife is also from Maine. So mainiac is appropriate I guess.

Dick


----------



## penfancy (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had a "fancy" for pens since I was a kid. I would take pens from my parents desk and morph the best barrel to the best ink.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a passion for mesquite.  I got started in woodworking because I saw a piece of mesquite furniture and absolutely loved it.  I bought a bunch of tools, and started working with mesquite.  I then bought a sawmill just so I could mill my own mesquite.  To this day, I will ONLY work with mesquite for flat work.  Signed up on another woodworking forum years ago as MesquiteMan and have kept it since.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't think many people would get the reference if i used "Raul Duke", so i kept it simple.


----------



## Monty (Sep 29, 2010)

"Monty" is closer to the correct pronunciation of my name which is spelled "Mannie". The German pronunciation is similar to "Monnie" but when people see my name they usually pronounce it "Manny". 
Clear as mud, huh.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well...
Years ago with my dad being the computer savvy person he is when he created his first email account his first name was taken so he picked the first numbers that pops up under where you enter your name. That combined with *M*ichael *Hoff*man makes mhoff10500. As kind of a tribute to him i just added a J in front of it for Jonathan and it works out awesome for me cause my initials are JMH so J for Jonathan M for Michael, Hoff for Hoffman, and 10500 cause AOL's random number generator sucks...


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for starting this one, Rob....fun read!


----------



## HSTurning (Sep 29, 2010)

From my company *H*alf *S*addle *Turning*
Half saddle is what we call one of the aquarium fish we have.  It is a Clown Loach that has different markings then the standard 3 black line.  The first 2 lines met at the top and the only go half way down the body.  Loaches.com calls the half strip a saddle and it is my variation of the name.
The sn I use on all other sites I thought wouldnt be accepted very well here.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Married my current wife about 13 years ago.  She had 8 and 13 year old sons, I had a 13 year old daughter.  Her youngest son and I hit it off really, really well from the beginning.  He nicknamed me Timbo, I liked it so I started using it in the online world.  He's now majoring in engineering at Lehigh U. and no longer calls be Timbo, but I'll probably keep using it forever.


----------



## shadow man (Sep 29, 2010)

Mine comes from my oldest dog Shadow. Not being real smart I had to have an easy way to know who I am

George


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 29, 2010)

Very original 50's. First initial and last name.


----------



## LizardSpit (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a diabetic.  One of the medications I take was developed from the saliva of a Gila Monster lizard (see my avatar).


----------



## alphageek (Sep 29, 2010)

LizardSpit said:


> I am a diabetic.  One of the medications I take was developed from the saliva of a Gila Monster lizard (see my avatar).



LOL... Ahh yess. Byetta - My wife was on that for a bit... We aways called it that too..


----------



## edman2 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have worked for 46 years in church related vocations in some area of Christian education.  Thus edman.  The 2 is there because when I signed up for an Ebay account several years ago the "edman" name was taken so I just added the number.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 30, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> Gee, I wish I knew... <sigh>



Maybe because someone already had SRB....LOL.....


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it was an operation in the jungles of the Sudan...there I was....Oh sorry thats another story...


Because they don't make a ROJO23......



I processed many financial reports for a company and the report names used to print the first 2 letters of the first name and your last name.  Since I had the majority of the reports, the report people used to refer to me as "ROJO", not like the typical spanish rojo, but with a hard J.  22 is a lucky number.....


----------



## elody21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Elody was my mom's middle name and she was born in 1921 Elody21! Of course this year  I found out her middle name was spelled Elodie!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 30, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you want to know???? It involves a Seagull and a Chief Petty officer,and a poor stupid recruit that couldn't stop laughing.  can we leave it at that, or do I need to spell it out????
> ...



Yes I was the unfortunate idiot that couldn't stop laughing he walked into a bar in Subic Bay about 18 months later  and yelled out Hey S**t bird, and that lasted the rest of my service career, I marched around San Deigo Naval Training Center  for about 20 hours, when he asked me if I still thought it was funny I had to bite my lower lip on the inside to keep from laughing, I would like to have bought that gull a sardine brunch!!! man my feet were shredded.
but it was still funny.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is a name we really like and were going to use if my last child was a boy.  A girl came out so now all my kids are saying they want to name their son Tanner because they liked that name so much.  I told them they can take their time in making me a grandfather.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 30, 2010)

In late 1996, I used to work for a company and they had dispatching system and I had to come up with a handle on the radio, couldn't find one and the dispatcher who was a really silly man and clowning around on the radio called me Philly-boo. so every one else called that. then i started getting emails when i used it on line people thinking I was from Philadelphia and boo there I think means referring to a lover or  a gay man, i am not sure. When I came to IAP I thought that in order for me not to sit and figure out a name and keep getting the message that it was taken i came up with Phillywood, figured no one would have that.
Now, there you have it. don't go around calling me Philly boo either.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 1, 2010)

Azami Ryou is a character from the Japanese comic, "Deceiver". This is not a well-known comic, it came out around the late 80's to early 90's and was never translated into English; in Japan, it was just popular enough to be printed in book form. The only reason I knew about it is that the writer/artist was my college Japanese teacher's cousin!

I like the story and character, so for a long time I was always "azami" when I signed up for stuff. As the internet got more ubiquitous, I was surprised to start finding the username "azami" already taken, so I started using the full name "azamiryou".

I do it with no space and all lowercase because I've been using computers forever, and in the old days most usernames didn't allow capital letters or spaces, so it seems more natural to me.


----------

